
To Anyone Who Thinks They're Falling Behind in Life - acidfreaks
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/jamie-varon/to-anyone-who-thinks-theyre-falling-behind_b_9190758.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular
======
ufukbay
"Some people say good things come to those who wait. Truth is good things come
to those who work. Who work later, who work harder. You're willing to go
farther than anyone else to get them. If you are waiting for good things to
come to you, it'll be waiting for a pretty long time." (from a Chrysler
commercial featuring Dr. Dre)

I also partly agree with the author that you shouldn't beat up yourself to the
point that you feel down and miserable every single day. One needs to find a
balance between both taking time to step back and relax but also working hard
to change certain things in your life which you don't like or aren't happy
with. If you always take things as they are, I don't think you will be able to
change a lot (obviously if you want to change anything in the first place).

------
heisnotanalien
While I sort of get the point the author is trying to make, you're not going
to become more creative without trying to become creative. It's not about just
waiting for something to happen - it's about putting the work in. Motivation
is overrated, discipline is what you need.

